# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Android >  آیا SDK ها در Android Studio و Xamarin Android تفاوت دارد؟

## kakhki

سلام دوستان و مدیران محترم برنامه نویس:
میخواستم بدونم که آیا میتونم SDK که در اندروید استودیو استفاده میکنم رو به Visual Studio برای برنامه نویسی اندروید Xamarin Android  معرفی کنم؟

منظورم این هست که آیا استفاده از هر دو نرم افزار تغییرات مشکل سازی در SDK بوجود نمی آورند؟
یا باید SDK های جداگانه معرفی کنم.

----------

